# Holidays Booked Up Yet?



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Its January, dark, dull, dreary - we all need something to look forward to on these dark nights - so, where are you going this year, and when?

Got any recommendations to share, or places to avoid, lets hear it. 

We were supposed to get a quick week in the Canaries or Lanzarote next week to recharge the batteries, can't go now due to work - thinking of a quick week in Villamoura in Portugal instead in April, love that place, 2 hours away, close, easy to get to , almost bought a house there last year, and then off to Italy in September, possibly Sicily, or back to Positano direction - did Sorrento an Capri a few years ago, would like to explore the rest of the Amalfi area this time perhaps. 

Have a couple of short break motoring holidays planned, one near belfast at the end of February with the MINI gang and one end of may in Kerry, South of the country, should be fun too.


----------



## Boris71 (May 25, 2004)

Just trying to suss out where to go for our honeymoon in September.
Fancy a week or so of activity, (before anyone chips in, this is as well as the usual sort of 'activity') sightseeing, etc - and then a week or so of lounging on a beach.
So far looked at Sri Lanka and then the Maldives - but not sure that the weather will be particularly great at that time of year?!?

Thailand is also an option.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

We keep fancing a trip to Ireland, but havent made it yet,one day perhaps. My favorite place has to be Dubai , just been for a quick week break. Topped up the batteries.
This year hubby fancies going to Corwall as he has never been,we have friends that live in Devon so we will most likely combine the 2 calll and see them , possible go and have a look at that Burgh island place. then go on down into Cornwall.Got some good ideas off another thread that has been posted.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Already booked a 5* resort near Malaga for a week in May, then probably going to Tenerife for a fortnight in Sept/Oct. It's the only time I've ever had the years holidays planned/organised so far in advance.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Booked Jersey end of March. Mexico in May then Dubia 2 night stopover en route to Mauritius for 10 nights in September


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Roll on April:

A few nights at Empire Hotel & Country Club

then a few nights at Magellan Seaview Sutera Harbour Resort

finally a week at Shangri-la's Rasa Ria Resort

Almost makes having to work worth while.....


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A weekend in Scotland [Easter TT meet ] 

A weekend in IOM [May TT meet ] 8)

A weekend in July [ TTOC big meet ] don't know exactly where or when 

March 2 weeks on veligandu ,deluxe water villa ,in the Maldives 8) 8) 8) 8)

Then later on in the year Greece


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Off to Amsterdam with the wife(!?!?!) in April. Then back again at the end of May with the lads (phew!).

Then off to Hong Kong in September for our anniversary for 4 nights before flying over to Phuket for 10. Can't wait.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Just been to Villars for a bit of Skiing
Feb - Big Bear, CA and Las Vegas (with Hev and others!)
April - Morzine
May - New York (just me going to see a friend)
June - Weekend in London (No kids)
July - Yorkshire
October - Cyprus
December - Breckenridge, CO


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Les Gets for Feb half term skiing. Then it was going to be Courmayeur in March for a boys skiing weekend but unfortunately I have a date with the surgeons knife instead which will knock that on the head - so a few days in Nice instead, Las Vegas in April (business and pleasure) and two weeks in Portugal - one at Praia del Rey onthe Atlantic Coast, and a week in the Algarve.

I think we're doing something in June too but thats a surprise


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Thought I'd revisit an old thread because, I'm off to The Maldives on Saturday.   

Sun and loads of Diving.

brrrrr its cold  :wink:


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Not quite 5 star...kayaking in Wales!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davidg said:


> A weekend in Scotland [Easter TT meet ]


Funny we are going to Scotland about the same time 8) just trying to find somewhere to go at the end of March answers on a postcard please.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Daz said:


> Thought I'd revisit an old thread because, I'm off to The Maldives on Saturday.
> 
> Sun and loads of Diving.
> 
> brrrrr its cold  :wink:


We go to the maldives next week 8) 8) 8) 8) which island are you going to ?

davidg wrote: 
A weekend in Scotland [Easter TT meet ]

Funny we are going to Scotland about the same time just trying to find somewhere to go at the end of March answers on a postcard please.

Not booked as yet


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sharm-El-Sheikh (Naama Bay) at the end of March
Vilamoura in Portugal in June (possibly another sneaky week in Sept as we're looking to buy a place their)
Considering Maldives for Xmas but not investigated fully yet


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

amalfi in italy in september


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Spending a week in Devon in the Summer for a friend's 40th and have booked 10 days in Puerto Banus in September at our usual hang out.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Jan 11th 4 days Flaine Skiing
Jan 25Th 4 Days Arraba Skiing
March 3rd 7 days skiing Les 2 Alpes
Aug Prague for 3 days

Thats is so far :wink:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Cromer in June 
Devon in July
Florence and the Amalfi coast in September

Trying to wangle a trip to Ireland as well!


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

> We go to the maldives next week which island are you going to ?


Filitheyo, its my first trip there, so I'm really looking forward to it.

Off tomorrow. 8)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

justtin said:


> Roll on April:
> 
> A few nights at Empire Hotel & Country Club
> 
> ...


Stayed at the Sutera Harbour in October , we also went to the Rasa Ria to see the Orangutans.

Best hotel was The Datai in Langkawi, we had a superior villa on stilts in the jungle. Absolutely fabulous, sheer luxury and more wildlife than Borneo. We had monkeys on our balcony, wild boars underneath us, and flying squirells, lizards ..... it was truly amazing.


----------



## Dave_225Roadster (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm off sailing from Malta to Rhodes in April for a fortnight.

Next up is the Middle East in September for 6 months! All expenses paid, free rifle thrown in. At least I'll get a suntan.

Dave


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Week in Villamoura for us at the end of April just booked


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Daz said:


> > We go to the maldives next week which island are you going to ?
> 
> 
> Filitheyo, its my first trip there, so I'm really looking forward to it.
> ...


Our 1st trip there as well 8) 8) 8) wanted a water villa , and a sea plane transfer


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Just come back from Hong Kong, the most amazing place I have been too, definately reccomended if you can hack a 13 hour flight. I would go back there tomorrow and live there, itÂ´s certainly a city that never sleeps!


----------



## Boris71 (May 25, 2004)

Looking at Mauritius in September.
Has anyone been there at this time of the year?
The weather guides say that it's the driest month, but not particularly hot, around the 75 (whcih suits us) - but I read on a forum that September is the worst month to go - and that was from someone that lives there!

Anyone here have any experience?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> A weekend in Scotland [Easter TT meet ]





davidg said:


> Not booked as yet


Ahem!!! Should I be adding you guys to the list then?! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Booked our holidays for this year in August, two days after we got back off our holiday last year in August


----------



## SoTTonSoph (Sep 5, 2006)

I recently went to Barcelona - amazing city, highly recommended. Stayed in Hotel 1898 which I can't praise highly enough, and you can get bargain deals on lastminute.com! I have a holiday in Cyprus booked for April and am off to Spain in July.

I would love to be going skiing but unfortunately bf is rubbish and I haven't yet convinced him to come with me. Best place I have stayed in was when I first learnt to ski, a tiny place in Austria called Bad Kleinkircheim in Hotel Die Post. Beautiful village with thermal baths and spas, good for young families, lots of easy slopes and a good ski school.


----------

